# يعنى ازود يا ريس..... زود يا زيكو



## sameh7610 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*إذا سألت نفسك يوما كيف يتحمل شعب كل ما يفعله به حكامه دون أن يثور أو يغضب أو يعترض؟؟ .. ثم لم تجد إجابة على سؤالك ..فاقرأهذه القصة
نقر رئيس الوزراء نقرا خفيفا على باب حجرة مكتب رئيس ذلك البلد الغير عربي قبل أن يسارع بالدخول -كان من الواضح أن الرئيس ليس في الموود..و أغلب الظن أنه لم ينعم بليلة جيدة.. فقد كانت عيناه الحمراوتين ..وجفونه المتورمة والنصف مقفولة ..وفمه الذي ينبعث منه رائحة الفودكا يدلان أكبر دلادلة على حالته المزاجية في هذا اليوم .

اقترب رئيس الوزراء من الرئيس في هدوء ومال عليه هامسا :

- فيه خبر مش حلو يا فندم 

- الله يخرب بيتكوا وبيت أخباركوا اللي ع الصبح .. في إيه يا زفت ؟؟

بدا التوتر على رئيس الديوان قبل أن يرد في صوت متردد :الخلطة يا فندم ..الخلطة خلصت ...

- خلطة؟..خلطة إيه؟؟

-الخلطة إياها يا فندم .. الناس بتوعي اللي عند السد العالي لسه مبلغني دلوقتي..

-يا نهار أبوك أسود ..إيه اللي أنت بتقولوه ده ؟..ده أنا حطلع (.....) أنتوا عايزين تودونا في ستين داهية ..أنت عارف يعني إيه الخلطة تخلص .. يعني احنا حنتقطع حتت .. يعني يسحلونا في الشوارع ..يعني يعلقونا من رجلينا زي الدبايح .. إزاي حاجة زي كده تحصل وأنتم نايمين على ودانكم ؟؟؟

-يا فندم أصل الشحنة بتاعة الست الشهور اللي الجايين اتسحبت كلها في الشهر اللي فات .. أنت عارف حضرتك الفترة اللي فاتت كانت البلاوي نزله ترف على دماغ الشعب فقولنا نظبطهم 

-يعني أنت تظبطهم وتقوم تخرب بيتي؟؟ ..أتصرف إزاي أنا دلوقتي ؟؟..إنجر أتصلي بممدوح في لندن ..وهاتهولي ع التليفون بسرعة.... 



- الرئيس :أيوة يا دوحة إزيك يابن (......) عامل إيه في لندن ..لأ .. أنت عارف مزاجي .. بقولك .. كان في شوية طلبات عايزينك تجيبهالنا من بره ..لأ مش من عندك ..دي شوية حاجات من كوبا ..على شوية حاجات من الهند .. يعني اتصرف أنت بقى أمال أنا سيبك 

عندك ليه ؟؟ ..بس بقولك عشان أوعى تتأخر عليّ ..ولو أتأخرت.. أنت عارف أنا ممكن أعمل إيه ؟؟زي ما سفرتك أنا أعرف أجيبك .. فاهمني طبعا.. خد زكريا عشان يمليك الطلبات 

زكريا: أذيك كده وأذي أمك ..والبيه الصغير عامل إيه ؟؟ .. آه تمام .. والبلد تحت السيطرة .. بوقلك معلعش هنتعبك معانا شوية .. لأ دي الشحنة إياها بتاعة كل شهر اللي بنرميها في النيل .. ما أنت عارف بقى يا سيدي.. لو الشعب ماخدهاش مش هنعرف نمشيه ..

خد عندك المقادير : 2 مليون طن حشيش .. بس يكون أصلي مش اللي كنه بنضربه زمان أيام الكحرته.. وكمان 750 ألف إزازة كودافين ..على 50 ألف شريط صليبة .. وشكلنا 20 ألف كوكتيل على مزاجك .. أنا عايز الشعب يدمغ و يأفور ع الأخر ..آه وعى تنسى زيت الكافور ..حتدخل إزاى ؟؟ هو من إمتى كان في حاجة بندخلها بتقف .. أبعت أنت وأنا حتصرف .. بتوع قد إيه ؟؟ ..استنى أسأل 

- هو إيه النظام الكام شهر الجايين يا ريس ؟؟

- نظام إيه يا زفت الطين أنت ؟

- نظامنا مع الشعب سيادتك ..يعني لو هنمشيها زي الكام شهر اللي فاتوا ..عبارة على قضاة على طوارئ .. يبقى نزود الكمية عشان منرجعش نحتاس 

-لأ..خليه يزود الكمية محدش عارف إيه الظروف .. يمكن أحب أغلي حاجة .. أمسك حد ..وبعدين ما أنت عارف لو لقيت الجو كويس أمسك الواد

-بس سيادتك عارف إن الدكاترة قالوا إن الكمية لو زادت عن حدها ممكن الشعب يتجنن سيادتك 

-ما يتجننوا ولا يتحرقوا .. ماهما مجننين أمي 
- يعني أزود يا ريس

- زود يا زيكو 

ملحوظة : عزيزي القارئ ..أي تشابه بين أحداث هذه القصة و أحداث أي بلد عربي فهو من محض خيالك المريض .. والمريض يروح يتعالج وبلاش تودونا في داهية 


**************************


منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## hekmat (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو قوى الحوار ده


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*انت واضع القصة وخايف خليك راجل
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور اخ سامح
سامح على الهزار*​


----------



## جيلان (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> ملحوظة : عزيزي القارئ ..أي تشابه بين أحداث هذه القصة و أحداث أي بلد عربي فهو من محض خيالك المريض .. والمريض يروح يتعالج وبلاش تودونا في داهية



*ههههههههههههههههه
بقى كدى
دنت اخرتك سودة*​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم

الرب يبارك حياتكم

وولا يهمك كليم

و مهما كانت اخرتى سودة جيلان

مش هتكون اسود من اخرتك برده

هههههههه​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*يعنى عليك يخويا كنت صغير 

متخفش شدة وتزول هجيبلك عيش وحلاوة ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا واد الناس خاف على نفسك العمر مش بعزقة

شكرا ليك يا سامح


----------



## sameh7610 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يعنى عليك يخويا كنت صغير
> 
> الحمد لله انى كبرت
> 
> ...



*ان شاء الله تزول

ميرسى مرورك جى جى

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا واد الناس خاف على نفسك العمر مش بعزقة
> 
> ...



*ميرسى اوووى مرورك يا قمر

الرب يحفظ حياتك​*


----------



## يوستيكا (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي حوار جميل


----------



## sameh7610 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك يوستيكا

الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## Kiril (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اجمد امال


----------



## aymanfree (9 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه البلد دى مش غريبة عليا يا سامح ممكن تقلى البلد دى فييييييين ؟هههههههههههههههههههههههه   شكرا ليك يا سامح على الموضوع اللزيز دة وربنا يباااااااركك


----------



## sameh7610 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اووى يا جماعة مروركم

نورتونى وشرفتونى​*


----------



## فونتالولو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
  تعيش ايدك يا استاذ سامح 
 الحوار جميل اوي بجد
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس انت كده هتروح وراء الشمس واحنا مش هنشوفك تاني 
 ربنا يستر
 ده مش عيش وحلوه 
 ده مفيش حاجه خالص 
 لو لقيناه اساسا*


----------



## sameh7610 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك يا باشا


ويكفينى انك تصلى من اجلى​*


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*زود يا زيكو*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فى حد خااااااااااااااااااااااايف*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
* شكرا sameh7610*​


----------



## dark_angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحمد  لله انا عرفت دماغ المصريين باظت ليه*​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا استاذ سامح
> الحوار جميل اوي بجد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*خليه يروح يا حبيبتى يمكن ينور*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *خليه يروح يا حبيبتى يمكن ينور*




*
انا بقول من زمان خفة يا بت

اعوز بالله​*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحق عليا عايزالك الخير
عالم مبيطمرش فيها*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *الحق عليا عايزالك الخير
> عالم مبيطمرش فيها*



*
ما هو باين اكيد

يا بنتى انتى اللى تفرحيله

بيتقبض عليه

واللى تدعيله

ابوه يموت

واللى تكرهيه

ربنا يخده على طول


وتقوليلى خير


يا بنتى دوة اللى يشوفك اصلا 

.........................الخ

ربنا على الظالم والمفترى​*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يسامحك
هعد ادعيلك بس يا رب يطلع كلامك صح*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ربنا يسامحك
> هعد ادعيلك بس يا رب يطلع كلامك صح*





*مش بقلك عاوزة الخير

ههههههههههههههههه

طب ليه كدة يا بنتى هو عملك حاجة

يا رب اللى يكره​*


----------



## kokielpop (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sameh7610 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك يا برنس​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه انا شفت الفيلم ده قبل كدا لالالالالا استني انا مش شفته انا كنت بمثل فيه حتي اسمي نزل في اخر الفيلم اييييوة ايوة انا افتكرت كويس انا كان معيايا 85 مليون ممثل بيمسلوا معيايا الفيلم ده و لسة بنمثله كل يوم و هنفضل نمثله كل يوم الي انقضاء الضهر و انقضاء صحتنا و كرامتنا و انسانيتنا بس احلا حاجة في الفيلم ده ان محدش بيسقف في الاخر عرفين ليه عشان المنتج بس هو الي بيسقف اما بقاي المتفرجين مش عرفين انهم بيتفرجوا علي نفسهم مرسي يا سامح انك فوقتنا علي الواقع المرير قادر ربنا يفنيها في ثنة او يصلحها في ثنة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههه حوار جميل جداااااااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sameh7610 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم

الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------

